# Has anyone sold their (dry) herbs @ a concession stand?



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I was thinking about different item's I could sell @ my (hopefully starting this summer) concession stand in front of my house besides eggs..I was thinking of growing lot's and lot's of different perennial herbs..What do you think?


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

What kind of quantities of what herbs do you have available?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

mypatriotsupply said:


> What kind of quantities of what herbs do you have available?




Ummmm..I don't yet...I should have worded it differently (sorry about that)...I should have asked that when I do have an assortment and abundance of herbs like parsley,oregano,thyme,chives,rosemary,chocolate mint,sage is just some that I would like to sell dehydrated in decorated jars..I'm really trying to get some unique idea's on item's that will sell..Here is some other ideas that I'm thinking of like mini loaf fruit breads wrapped in saran wrap w/some country ribbon to wrap like a present type look..homemade jelly & jam's..maybe try my hand @ making soap's..homemade candles..Any thought's or tip's would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

mythreesons said:


> Ummmm..I don't yet...I should have worded it differently (sorry about that)...I should have asked that when I do have an assortment and abundance of herbs like parsley,oregano,thyme,chives,rosemary,chocolate mint,sage is just some that I would like to sell dehydrated in decorated jars..I'm really trying to get some unique idea's on item's that will sell..Here is some other ideas that I'm thinking of like mini loaf fruit breads wrapped in saran wrap w/some country ribbon to wrap like a present type look..homemade jelly & jam's..maybe try my hand @ making soap's..homemade candles..Any thought's or tip's would be greatly appreciated..


I think you would be fine selling dried herbs, soaps, candles, veggies, fruit, and live plants. That would all be contingent upon where you are and the laws governing such (permit required?). When it comes down to cooking bread, making jelly/jam, you may be required to use a commercial kitchen (that is inspected). If you have none of those concerns, then I'd move on to include homemade country craft type items, those that don't take a lot of your time, but that you would enjoy making during your off time. Where I live, you can't put out a stand without a permit :sob: However, you can put up a "Fresh Eggs for Sale," and no one will bother you. You have to have a license to grow produce/plants for sale at the Farmer's Markets.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I would love to buy some non-commercially grown prairie sage (not the cooking kind, the smudging kind)


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

mypatriotsupply said:


> I would love to buy some non-commercially grown prairie sage (not the cooking kind, the smudging kind)


I was just at the herb shop yesterday looking at this and it was $13 a bundle!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I sell fresh herbs and am in the process of having my kitchen licensed so I can also sell dried herbs. (our states has lots of rules but that's another story). I sell my fresh herbs to area chefs and also at the farmer's market. It amazes me how many people think it is "hard" to cook with fresh herbs. I have simple recipes available so when someone says "oh I love the smell of fresh oregano but I don't know how to use it", I can give them the recipe to try. It helps to sell more herbs


----------

